# Aquarist Magazine Website



## stevencaller (Sep 14, 2012)

I would like to introduce my website Aquarist Magazine

It has been going for about 6 months now and I have been regularly adding new articles. 

It has had a few layout changes and I look forward to hearing what you guys think about the layout and content. Any suggestions for articles would also be very welcome. 

Of course, I would love to feature your tanks and DIY project on my site too! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I will be taking a look later on this afternoon when I have time, kudos for doing that though ! I always like a good read


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Just subscribed to your site. Layout looks great. Not too busy and eye catching pics. Looking forward to new posts.


----------



## stevencaller (Sep 14, 2012)

Sajacobs said:


> Just subscribed to your site. Layout looks great. Not too busy and eye catching pics. Looking forward to new posts.


 Cheers, I appreciate your comments, new posts coming soon


----------

